# lidded jar



## steve bellinger (Aug 7, 2015)

Would call it a fuller jar, but not sure how many folks here know Curt. With the crown( finial) on this jar it really don't look like his, but over at WTU we like to tease him as he really don't want to take the credit for this style jar. Now in all honesty he didn't invent this by any means, he just does such a great job with them, it turned into his. When i turned this my thought was to show Tom( @manbuckwal ) one more way to do a knob. I know this most likely isn't something you will put on your boxes, just thought i'd do it for shits and grins. Thanks as always and all C&C always welcome bad or good.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 12


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 7, 2015)

Well that's all kinds of nice ... I can't figure out how you made the crown, but it's amazing.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 7, 2015)

That is pretty doggone neat Steve.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 7, 2015)

Very different and cool.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 7, 2015)

Cool looking, but waaay beyond me  @steve bellinger

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 7, 2015)

More than WAY cool!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 7, 2015)

Steve at some point you really leap-frogged right into being one of my favorite turners here sort of suddenly. I don't remember which couple of pieces made it so but I remember thnking it. This piece just reinforces why. It is so very cool. I am not a copycat but if I ever get the talent I will try to copy this piece because I like it tat much. Won't be happening anytime soon if ever though lol.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 7, 2015)

Your work just makes me throw rocks at my stuff! That's super cool Steve!!!! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 7, 2015)

Off the charts cool! The top really makes the piece IMO.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tim Carter (Aug 8, 2015)

I'm guessing that the top took as much time to make as the rest of the piece. Nice work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 8, 2015)

I like it! What are the dimensions? Did you hand carve the finial? Chuck


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 8, 2015)

I agree with Kevin, seems like you have upped your game lately Steve, or maybe I just haven't been paying attention. That is super creative and well done, just like your last several!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Aug 10, 2015)

Really cool, nicely done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Aug 13, 2015)

Very, very nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jerry B (Aug 13, 2015)

very nice box and I especially like the handle/finial on top, very unique a compliments the box very nicely 
well done

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

